

What are the best/most creative web apps and websites built with Ruby - dluan

Hi, newfriend here. I've been lurking and this is my first ever posted question.<p>I just finished playing around with Rails for Zombies, and surprisingly had a lot of fun. It has me interested in learning more and building something with it.<p>Just out of curiosity, what are some of your favorite apps and websites built with Ruby on Rails?
======
dluan
And I already know about the twitter's, hulu's, etc. I'm more looking for
creative uses of RoR.

~~~
zokiboy
What is uncreative about twitter, hulu, etc.? Anyway here is the list of
top100 rails sites by Alexa rank:
<http://rails100.pbworks.com/w/page/8815411/Alexa-Rankings> There are other
lists online.

